# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Pergola Plans & Timber Sizes

## rigger_1971

I'm looking at building a pergola, using Roof Extenda brackets, and if possible I would like some feedback as to whether I have correct timber sizes, grades etc etc. I use the span tables  from the Allan STaines Pergola book, so hopefully be ok. I have attached a quick plan showing what I'm currently considering, but in short it is as folows.......... 9m (along roof line) x 4.5m out from roof extenda brackets into gardenBeam on roof, 140x35 F17 KD Hardwood or LVL??, with 5 x roof extenda brackets @ 2m spacings, 0.5m overhang each end - *Is this ok? Hardwood or LVL?*Beam in garden, 190x45 F17 KD Hardwood or LVL??, with 3 posts @ 4m spacings, 0.5m overhang each end - *Is this ok? Hardwood or LVL?*Posts 120x120 min, F7,F8 OR F17?? Considering Cypress Gold DAR (want to stain them) - Thoughts???Rafters, 170x45 MGP10 or 140x45 MGP12?? @ 900 centres/spacings, 4.5m span, plus 0.5m overhang - *MGP10 or MGP12?? Best size for this span??*Battens, 45x70 or 45x90 MGP10 or 45x70 or 45x90 MGP12?? @ 900mm centers/span, 9.0m span (ie will use 2 x 4.5m lenghts per batten) - *MGP10 or MGP12?? BEst size for this span??*Will finally put a laserlite roof over thisCan anyone advise if this is ok and what timber grades/ sizes would be best.  
Thanks in advance to anyone who can advise - as I say I have taken info from Allan Staines book, but would like some final clarification before I order timber. 
Cheers 
Dave Wright

----------


## rigger_1971

Forgot to mention, I'm looking at getting started with this beginning of November and so need to order timber within next few days so any help or feedback anyone can give would be much appreciated 
Cheers

----------


## cherub65

Garden beam 170 x 45 LVL 1 @ 9000mm long (double span) or Garden beam 220 x 35 F17 2 @ 4500mm long (single  span)
Roof beam 90 x 45 LVL 1 @ 9000mm long  or Roof beam 120 x 35 F17 2 @ 4500mm long 
Rafters 190 x 45/35 MGP10 Or 140 x 45/35 MGP12 (would personally close rafter spacing to 760/780 mm for aesthetics when laserlite roof sheets go up, lines up with joins)

----------


## rigger_1971

Great, thanks for your help

----------


## rigger_1971

If I use LVL's @ 4.5m each for both beams what size would you recommend? 
Also, do you think there would be a problem with joining the two beams in the garden on top of the centre post? 
Cheers

----------


## cherub65

200 x 45mm LVL
beauty of lvls is you can get 9m, but you can join a centre post if you like

----------


## rigger_1971

Cheers thanks for that  
9m length would be good but too heavy to lift by hand

----------


## rigger_1971

Will a butt join over centre post maybe also using a steel plate either side be ok?

----------


## r3nov8or

Two M12 bolts per half will do it. But I'd get a couple of mates to help lift the 9m LVL - just a few minutes work if your posts are ready to go...

----------

